# Attending the Dietitian on Monday



## Sweet Pea (Aug 6, 2016)

I have an appointment on Monday with the Dietician - this came out of the ESTER course I did in June. 

Despite my Metformin being changed and despite my best efforts I can't seem to get my eating under control. The Doctor has said that Metformin suppresses the appetite and I shouldn't be hungry, but I am hungry all the time.

LCHF didn't work for me weight wise, but LC certainly helped my BG's. I need a low carb low calorie programme...


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 6, 2016)

My appetite has not been suppressed in any way what-so-ever.
As for diet I can't be much help.  When I lost weight I did not pay any attention to calories.  I did it  by controlling what things I ate.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 6, 2016)

They never helped my with appetite either.
Just because LCHF works for a lot of people , it doesn't mean it will work for everyone.
I can scoff for England if I gave myself half a chance  so you have my sympathy.
What do you like eating for your meals and snacks. I'm thinking we may be able to help with lower calorie options. 
I like celery and  Hummous but that's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## JTI (Aug 9, 2016)

It is possible - you can 'train' your stomach.

A month ago, I was similar. I had a huge appetite. Although I am not much of a snacker, my lunch and dinner were easily portions for two people. When I even reduced my dinner slightly, I would have awful hunger pangs all night.  Then I decided to bite the bullet and just go low carb. It was probably moderate protein and fat - not high fat.  The first five days were HARD. The first couple of nights, I didn't sleep well as I was starving, but I just drank hot water - if I got to the point that I felt like I was going to die (I was melodramatic!) - then a hardboiled egg. I think I averaged about 1000-1300 calories a day and I walked 3 or 4  miles and did some cardio.  I lost 5 kilos the first 10 days.

By day 3 or 4 I could withstand being hungry and by day 5 - as if by magic, I was no longer hungry at night.

 I was on lantus and Humalog injections that both increase hunger. Now, I don't inject any Humalog, and my lantus is reduced 60% and still reducing.


----------



## bilbie (Aug 9, 2016)

That it the typical response JTI, when someone goes low carb. I found it better to bite the bullet, than to slowly reduce carbs.

sweetpea, Ralph, LJC, you may need to follow a set plan and go this low, if it wasn't successful the first time.
http://au.atkins.com/new-atkins/the-program/phase-1-induction.html

“Dr Eric C. Westman, MD and president elect of the American Society of Bariatric Physicians, has 15 years of experience helping patients lose weight and improve their health using low carb. He has also helped do several high-quality scientific studies on low carb.”
" Don't do low carb and low fat " @4.00 minutes in to video





 
 what to expect the first week, besides being hungry for the first 2 days, then it stops
https://www.verywell.com/getting-through-the-first-week-2242037


----------

